# Struggling with In Laws



## daisy7

I have been told that it is common to feel unaccepted, unloved and uncomfortable while in the same room with your spouse and his or her family at times. However I wish it was not that way! Since my Husband and I have been together there has always been a disagreement, another twist to every turn.. When we both planned our wedding, I was tortured and humiliated so badly that My husband and I decided to get married in a courthouse, just one week before my beautifully panned wedding at a church I grew up in all because his mother, and sisters were still communicating with his exes from the past.. 10 years apart from our relationship, they were telling these women things about our relationship.. our plans and just unecessary things. It broke my heart, a year after we got married, I was approached at my place of employment by my Husbands Aunt and threatened that if I ever touched his family or hacked another profile or spread another lie that I would have been left to where even the crows couldn't find me... 2 weeks later my mother in law got on a social networking site and posted terrible lies about my new found faith and professed that I was drinking alcohol in her home.. I have not been in her home in over a year now??? my family always loved my Husband and welcomed him with open arms.. sure we have had our disagreements but my side is always the ones whom can argue on minute but always share the love there a minute later I spent most my time working and in church and with my husband to keep my mind off of the relationship with that side of the family so did he but today I got a phone call from my sister in law saying that if i was to ever tell another lie or do another thing to her mother that her and her other sister would personally take care of me and beat the **** out of me.. His dad and mom seen me out at the grocery store last week.. I took a glance and their stood my husbands ex wife they were only married for 1 year they were both young it was a terrible time in his life and NO KIDS were born into there relationship or whatever you want to call it.. they have not been together or seen each other for almost 13 years now.. WHY ARE THEY TREATING ME THIS WAY???...

I am not this terrible person that they proclaim me to be I am certainly not perfect and I love them still with all of my heart after everything I am just so struck by this and overwhelmed with emotions of anger, hurt and pain 

Please lots of input and advice please


----------



## Phenix70

Your husband needs to stand up to his family & tell them to back off.
They show no respect towards you because your husband allows it.
Until he shows them that their behavior is completely unacceptable, they're going to continue to harass you.
Regarding his ex's, your husband may want to address that as well.

I would also contact the police regarding their terroristic threats, it's against the law in most states to threaten bodily harm to another person, it falls under Criminal Threatening.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly

Your husband needs to step up to the plate. He needs to "man up" and protect you and your feelings. Its his responsibly to protect you from all that might harm you, INCLUDING HIS FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## KellyK

Daisy, this shouldn't be your struggle. It should be your husband's, and he should have taken care of it before your wedding.

His family sounds vile, but honestly I find the fact that your husband has allowed this to continue all these years much more reprehensible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

